# Best/favorite primer!



## Miss Tabatha (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi everyone! What's your favorite primer?! I love Lancome's La Base but it breaks me out  I have sensitive skin. What do you guys think of Smashbox primer?


----------



## citigirl321 (Mar 30, 2013)

I prefer Hourglass veil. Lightweight, oil free.  Great staying power and certainly helps control oil.


----------



## Janeenersss (Mar 31, 2013)

That sucks that you break out from la base pro
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Its my all time fav primer. I think it deserves a lot more hype then it gets.


----------



## Janeenersss (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh and ive never used smashboxs primer but we sell a lot at work. We have HSN host/models come in all the time bc our store is near the studio and the ladies there use the smashbox photo finish primer when being filmed. So it seems like it would be a great primer in the heat if they wear it under hot lights for hours on end.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 31, 2013)

I really like the one by Smashbox, it's very tacky. Also, Bare Minerals primer and of course, MAC's paint pots.


----------



## auriannjag42 (Mar 31, 2013)

I like smashbox as well but I do notice that during the summer time it doesn't totally agree with my skin


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Apr 1, 2013)

I love the Smashbox primer! I too have a bit of sensitive skin and have never had a problem. It's never broken me out! I also really like Hourglass Mineral Veil. I've used their serum as well but it made me a bit more oily than the others have.


----------



## kittenish (Apr 1, 2013)

I like bare essentials prime time. Gives a really nice smooth finish to the skin. I also love Cargo blu ray primer. Oil controling without drying the skin


----------



## Miss Tabatha (Apr 1, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Miss Tabatha (Apr 1, 2013)

Janeenersss said:


> That sucks that you break out from la base pro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It does! I feel like a lot of people don't know about it. I use to work for Lancome and when I would use it on somebody they would immediately buy it. I tried so many times to use in hopes it would not break me out, but it always did. Maybe I should try it one last time. lol


----------



## Miss Tabatha (Apr 1, 2013)

PRiNCiPESSAx4 said:


> I love the Smashbox primer! I too have a bit of sensitive skin and have never had a problem. It's never broken me out! I also really like Hourglass Mineral Veil. I've used their serum as well but it made me a bit more oily than the others have.


  	Do you use the regular Smashbox primer? Or Smashbox light? Apparently the light is for acne-prone/sensitive skin. Wonder which would be better.


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 1, 2013)

Miss Tabatha said:


> It does! I feel like a lot of people don't know about it. I use to work for Lancome and when I would use it on somebody they would immediately buy it. I tried so many times to use in hopes it would not break me out, but it always did. Maybe I should try it one last time. lol


	Yea if you tried it a while ago your skin could react differently to it now. I say give it a go!


----------



## Janeenersss (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmm i was doing some research and i dont think the smashbox one would work for you if the la base still breaks you out. it has a lot of the same ingredients. I cant find the ingredients for the photo finish light though :/ It could be the silicones in the primers thats causing your skin to have a reaction.


----------



## Miss Tabatha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Janeenersss!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 5, 2013)

I use Smashbox Photofinish Light and Urban Decay's Pore Perfecting.  I'm endeared to neither, unfortunately.  I once tried DHC's Velvet Skin Coat, a LONG time ago, and I remember it feeling unlike any other primer I'd tried.  It is a true silicon-based primer and really did feel like velvet going on. I can't remember how it performed under foundation so I'd like to revisit it, since I don't notice any benefits or differences when I use Smashbox or UD's.


----------



## s_lost (Apr 5, 2013)

I love Inglot's primer! It's the best I've used so far. MUFE's HD primer is pretty awful for me, MAC's prep prime is okay, Illamasqua's is one of the worst too... What else? Oh, Dior Snow White is good, but not great, as well as Smashbox Photo Finish.

  	For reference, I've combo skin and live in warm/humid weather!

  	I've my eye on Hourglass Veil Primer


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been really wanting to try the Smashbox primer since I started using primers,reading this I think I'll give it a shot. But I currently use Korres & really like it. Awhile my daughter classmates mom sells MK. I got their primer & its actually good.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Apr 6, 2013)

I've been really wanting to try the Smashbox primer since I started using primers,reading this I think I'll give it a shot. But I currently use Korres & really like it. Awhile my daughter classmates mom sells MK. I got their primer & its actually good.


----------



## carvedwords (Apr 16, 2013)

Just got a small size of th hourglass mineral primer and loving it so far!!  I think this could be my be favorite!!


----------



## trihogaster (May 4, 2013)

What do you think about M.A.C. prep+prime skin refined zone?
  	Has anyone tried it?


----------



## MAChostage (May 4, 2013)

Well the way this product was sold to me was as a product used to reduce shine in the T-Zone, not so much as a straight up primer. So I bit the bullet and purchased it, and that's the only thing I use it for, to keep that shine at bay. It does a pretty good job with that.  





trihogaster said:


> What do you think about M.A.C. prep+prime skin refined zone? Has anyone tried it?


----------



## trihogaster (May 5, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Well the way this product was sold to me was as a product used to reduce shine in the T-Zone, not so much as a straight up primer. So I bit the bullet and purchased it, and that's the only thing I use it for, to keep that shine at bay. It does a pretty good job with that.


	Great, thank you 
  	And have you tried MAC Blot pressed? Is he better for mattifying t-zone?


----------



## kellyw (May 5, 2013)

citigirl321 said:


> I prefer Hourglass veil. Lightweight, oil free.  Great staying power and certainly helps control oil.


 I agree! This stuff is AMAZING!


----------



## MAChostage (May 5, 2013)

Yes, I carry a compact of the Blot Powder in my purse. That's what I use during the day as needed. It's great, isn't it?  





trihogaster said:


> Great, thank you  And have you tried MAC Blot pressed? Is he better for mattifying t-zone?


----------



## trihogaster (May 6, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Yes, I carry a compact of the Blot Powder in my purse. That's what I use during the day as needed. It's great, isn't it?


	I don't know, I haven't tried yet. I'm looking fore some good thing to keep my oil away


----------



## trihogaster (May 13, 2013)

and i have tried clarins primer, so it was very good.
  	i will by one and try it for some time more.


----------



## Auroras (May 26, 2013)

Hello everyone I'm new to the forum and feel excited. These are my favorite primers in the order they are 1) Napoleon Perdis "Auto Pilot" pore minimizer & mattifier, 2) Smashbox PHOTO FINISH Color Correcting, 3) Laura Geller SPACKLE under make-up primer.


----------



## jordanaire (Jun 4, 2013)

I recently sampled the Philosophy face primer and I have to admit I do like it. My main objective for a primer is to keep me smooth and matte. This primer achieved that. Please note that you must keep in on for 2 min prior to appying foundation. Im not sure why but hell I did it and it appears to work for me. I also like Urban Decay. Becca left me with white residue after application and my skin was bit tight, but it witheld the "dewiness" from the day.


----------



## Candyy (Jun 10, 2013)

Has anyone here tried Givenchy Mister Smooth? Actually I never use primers, but I read a really positive review about this one so I was thinking to give it a try.


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 20, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Well the way this product was sold to me was as a product used to reduce shine in the T-Zone, not so much as a straight up primer. So I bit the bullet and purchased it, and that's the only thing I use it for, to keep that shine at bay. It does a pretty good job with that.


	I use this too.  I use my Smashbox primer all over the face and the MAC zone treatment on my T-zone.  Works really well.


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 20, 2013)

.


----------



## jokingsbury (Aug 20, 2013)

Candyy said:


> Has anyone here tried Givenchy Mister Smooth? Actually I never use primers, but I read a really positive review about this one so I was thinking to give it a try.


  	I really wanna try this one as well.  I use the Givenchy photo perfexion foundation and it is amazing!


----------



## LauraLara (May 7, 2014)

Hi ladies! Can you reccomend a primer that is NOT oil free? It's not that I have dry skin, it's just that I like to be really moisturized. SPF would be great but I wear sunblock every day regardless because I don't like to go lower than SPF 50.


----------



## infinitize (May 7, 2014)

Smashbox will probably break you out too. it has alot of silicones... 
  I personally don't have a favorite and have been wandering around forever... 
  Hourglass mineral veil is great, but is too drying for my combination skin 
  Smashbox is so silicone-ey that you'd think it smoothes out the skin but not really.. lasting power isn't all that great either 
  Tarte brightening primer doesn't set to a powdery smooth finish and hate how it makes my brush oily and and sticky; there is no difference in the lasting power either 
  Giorgio armani's primer is more than awesome; smooths out the skin like no other, but breaks me out almost immediately 
  nars light reflecting primer is similar to the tarte one.. nothing special... nothing worth paying $40 for. 
  I've heard great reviews about Toofaced, but I'm scared that it will break me out.. probably just a stigma about the brand.. (I don't think badly about Toofaced, but just like benefit or stila, it feels like its going to be "worse" for my skin than other brands)


----------



## infinitize (May 7, 2014)

Hourglass has the one that's made for dry skin. it has beneficial oils in them and is very moisturizing


----------



## infinitize (May 7, 2014)

I thought it was okay. nothing special about it. 
  it feels like smashbox primers - very heavy in silicones and silky, but it just doesn't seem to hold the foundation for longer esepcially for oily skin types.


----------



## LauraLara (May 9, 2014)

Okay I went through my bin of samples and here are the primers i have samples of:

  Korres anti-aging primer
  Sephora ultra-smoothing primer
  NARS pro-prime pore refining primer
  Clear Prep matte foundation primer and anti-acne treatment gel
  Laura Mercier foundation primer
  Becca ever-matte pore less primer perfector
  Hourglass Veil mineral primer
  Make Up For Ever HD primer

  I also have MACs face primer because that's what I've always used. So I think I'm going to go down that list and try each one over the next 8 days, see how they do. The reviews here make me want to try Armani or Too Faced. idk. Maybe I should just go to sephora and have somebody pick one for me lol that goes poorly sometimes though, you just know your own skin better than someone who just met you.... and I want to be shiny and oily and just wash my face every night. I don't want my face to EVER feel tight or dry. And despite wearing oil, then SPF 50 sunblock, then primer, then foundation, then blush, bronzer, highlighter and contour powder (and definitely not washing my face every day for at least the entire winter), I really don't break out. Well, I get zits, but it's only a couple at a time and they show up at that time of the month, so it's hormones, not makeup. I don't have fantastic skin, it sucks in many many ways, but at least it doesn't break out.


----------



## LauraLara (May 14, 2014)

I just did Hourglass Veil: it went on beautifully, felt like silk, and it looks AMAZING, HOWEVER, my face feels really tight and dry. I have an exceptionally dry face, so I know I can't use the primers other ppl use, but this made me really sad because it otherwise looks and feels so great. On to the next one.


----------



## Merekat703 (May 19, 2014)

I love the elf primers!


----------



## LauraLara (May 20, 2014)

Today I tried mufe HD and I really like it. Only weird thing is feels sticky and tacky when you put it on, whereas the hourglass veil felt like silk. But the veil made my face feel tight when it dried and the mufe hd feels weightless. My wrinkles don't stand out and my skin looks slightly dewy. So far this is the winner, even though I already ordered this clarins primer.


----------



## linotte (May 20, 2014)

I really like Smashbox's light primer. It's not as thick or sticky as a lot of primers are but still gets the job done. On my super dry skin days, I love Laura Mercier's hydrating foundation primer.


----------



## LauraLara (May 21, 2014)

Okay today I did Laura Mercier foundation primer (the regular one). It went one smoothly and my face does not feel tight. However I'm not convinced it is increasing the longevity of my makeup and my face is really dry. Like normally when I smile I get crinkles at the corners of my eyes but when I'm dried out the crinkles go like all the way across my cheeks. They are definitely doing that now. So this is a no go.


----------



## LauraLara (May 22, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, we have a winner!!! Okay so remember I have bone dry skin, well today I used hourglass serum 28 primer (which is also a serum, duh), and I feel completely moisturized! My chin, T-zone and nose area actually feel oily!!! I know that most people would consider that bad, but it turned my desiccated desert into combination/oily skin. So maybe I'll go a little lighter in those areas, but I think my quest for a TRULy moisturizing primer has ended. And it HAS increased the wear time of my makeup, I was worried or would just act like a moisturizer and not do it's job as a primer. And while those areas of my face FEEL a little oily, they are not shiny at all. And I should mention, every day I wear caudalie divine oil, then kids waterproof SPF 50 sunblock, THEN primer, then foundation and all the bells and whistles. So there's a lot of crap on my face, that's what made finding a good primer so difficult. I think the sunblock is drying and that's why I have to have a moisturizing layer both over and under it.


----------



## LauraLara (May 22, 2014)

In the interest of being thorough, however, I will still test some other primers and post the results. And yesterday when I wore Laura merciers regular foundation primer more than one person commented on me looking "just different somehow", so idk if that's good or bad, but apparently that primer stands out more than the others so far.


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 13, 2014)

I have tried so many high end primers and i honestly love the maybelline babyskin for my dry skin. I do love the lancome visionnaire blur aswell though.


----------



## makeuplover86 (Mar 11, 2015)

I love the Hourglass veil and am also loving the BareMinerals BB Primer Cream Board Spectrum SPF 30. I find it as smooth and silky as the hourglass veil.

  I also use the NARS Pro Prime Multi Protect Primer SPF30 Sunscreen/PA+++ as it has really good ingredients and sun protection, so I use it as a moisturizer is the warmer months, when my skin doesn't need as much hydration.

  Has anyone tried this primer https://www.fragrancesandcosmetics....acing-multi-zones-base-colorless-hydra-filler ?


----------



## misskaine (Mar 11, 2015)

mac preo and prime


----------



## Kellylynn0076 (Apr 3, 2015)

My favorite is Coastal scents New beginings! Its much like smashbox photo phinish i like it more for my oily skin.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Apr 4, 2015)

I have used Face Finity by Max Factor the last months and I love it, a very affordable Le Blanc dupe.


----------



## remyriot (Apr 14, 2015)

i LOVE smashobox photofinish primer. so good!


----------

